# AEG Modicon A250 / A350 / A500 Steuerungen



## svtsta (31 Oktober 2006)

verkaufe  AEG Modicon A250 / A350 / A500 Steuerungen 
folgende Baugruppen habe ich z.B auf Lager 
CPU ALU151-1  für A250
CPU ALU152 für A250
BIK 116 für A250
CPU ALU286 für A500

und noch weitere 300 Baugruppen. 

Bei Interesse einfach Mail an mich

Gruß
SVTSTA


----------



## AEG_User (21 Juni 2007)

Hallo, hätte Interresse an Aeg Karte ADU 115.
Haben Sie diese in Ihrem Sotiment? 

Mit internettem Gruß
C. Höwer


----------



## Dino246 (26 Februar 2011)

Ja, ich habe Interesse an A250 und A500 - Bitte um Ihre Tel.Nummer. Gruß, Gebhard


----------



## Son of Wodan (14 April 2011)

*A500 Baugruppen*

Hallo Geghard,

ich hab' noch einige Raritäten am Lager, z.B. BUR1 mit ZBG1.

Gruß SoW


----------

